# Problem mit XAMPP 1.4.10 und DynDns



## RopeMaker (7. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe XAMPP installiert, dann habe ich ich mich bei DynDns angemeldet, habe den neuesten Client installiert (DirectUpdate   v3.6.3). Habe dann die Seite maff.kicks-ass.org aufgerufen(Das ist meine DynDns-Addresse). Doch dann kam die Adminseite von meinem Router. Ich hatte auch schon versucht einen neunen Ordner in htdocs anzulegen und habe dann dies so getestet: maff.kicks-ass.org/test/test.htm
Dies ging aber nicht.
Könnt ihr mir helfen?
Ich besitze:
OS: Windows XP
Router: Gigaset SE515 dsl
Browser: Internet Explorer 6


----------



## Sinac (8. Dezember 2004)

Das ist doch auch ganz klar, denn der wenn du den DynDNS Client auf deinem PC hinter dem Router ausführst wird natürlich auf die IP von dem Router aktualisiert, denn deine lokale IP Adresse gibt es im Internet nicht.
Du muss also bei deinem Router den benötigten Port auf deinen Server forwarden um auf ihn zugreifen zukönnen.
Achja, und dass das WebInterface deines Router von WAN Interface aus erreichbar ist sollte dir sehr sehr stark zu denken geben.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## RopeMaker (8. Dezember 2004)

Danke.
Also ich habe Port Forward gemacht(Ports:53,21,80)
Funktioniert immer noch nicht...
Da kommt wieder die Admin-Site vom Router.


----------



## Sinac (8. Dezember 2004)

Hm, also das mit der Admin Seite finde ich sowieso recht merkwürdig, denn die sollte normalterweise nicht vom WAN-Interface aus erreichbar sein, gibts da vielleicht ne Einstellung?
Wie siehts es denn mit anderen Diensten aus, sind die erreichbar?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Draxx (12. Dezember 2004)

guck in deinem Router nach wie der Port zu deiner Router Konfiguration ist wenn der 80 ist (war bei mir so) dann stell einfach auf einen anderen Port z.b. 99 um dann sollte es einwandfrei gehen.


----------



## space2501 (17. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

 Ich habe das gleiche Problem bei mir. Habe mich bei DynDNS registriert... 
 Bei Aufruf der Seite kommt auch bei mir die Anmeldeseite des Routers(SE515).
 Es gibt da ne Einstellung Names Remote Management wo man einstellen kann, ob man den Router aus dem WAN erreichen kann / wie auch immer... Aber auch bei Deaktivierung kommt man immer noch drauf!
 Kann mir mal jemand helfen?!
 Wie ändere ich z.B. den Port des Routers wie oben empfohlen? Hab im Konfigurationsmenü nix davon gefunden...

 Help!


----------



## RopeMaker (17. Dezember 2004)

Space ich fühle mit dir.

Wie gesagt ich habe auch nichts gefunden.

 
Also ein Lehrer von mir gab mir den Tipp DHCP zu deaktivieren. Hilft das?
Bei mir hat es nicht funktioniert.
Mfg  RopeMaker


----------



## imweasel (18. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

also das Problem ist, das dein Router den DNS auflöst für dich und dann feststellt... _"Hoppla das bin ich ja selbst"_ und dir dann das Interne Interface anbietet!

Versuch mal auf deinem Client einen public Proxy (z.B. von hier) einzutragen und ruf dann nochmal deinen DynDNS auf, dann sollte es gehen. Natürlich solltest du vorher darauf achten, das dein Router den Port 80 auf deinen internen Rechner übersetzt (hint: NAT!).


----------

